# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Ищу DJ для постоянной работы на свадьбах

## makintoshechka

Добрый день!
Ищу DJ для постоянной совместной работы на свадьбах в Москве и Московской области.
На данный момент могу предложить оплату в 5000 руб. за вечер, поскольку свадьбами занимаюсь недавно. Но уверена, что будем расти творчески и материально при совместной успешной работе:smile:
Пишите на почту yulia.aleeva@gmail.com

----------


## Рафаэль Крушилин

> Добрый день!
> Ищу DJ для постоянной совместной работы на свадьбах в Москве и Московской области.
> На данный момент могу предложить оплату в 5000 руб. за вечер, поскольку свадьбами занимаюсь недавно. Но уверена, что будем расти творчески и материально при совместной успешной работе:smile:
> Пишите на почту yulia.aleeva@gmail.com


А вы ведущая (Тамада)?

----------


## makintoshechka

Да, всё правильно. Я ведущая свадебных мероприятий.

----------


## Санчило

А аппаратура чья?

----------


## makintoshechka

Если Вы DJ, то я я полагаю, у Вас должна быть своя аппаратура.
Поэтому и ищу

----------


## Ser18

Не хотел ничего говорить, но предел молчанию настал. Диджей за 5 000 руб? Извините, а Вы из Москвы? Если да, то почему Вы ломаете цены? Вы в курсе, что диджей (музыкант) стоит от 10 000руб и выше. 5000руб. стоит прокат аппаратуры. Я мог привезти Вам её - настроить и уехать, а через 6 часов приехать и забрать её. ВОТ ЭТО стоит 5000руб. ну уж никак не работа профессионала 6-8 часов на хорошей аппаратуре. Без обид. Просто достали новички, которые ломают рынок цен. И с каждым днём всё труднее и труднее найти заказчика, лишь потому что есть вот такие - готовые за 5000руб (или как я их называю - "за тарелку супа") работать

----------

denisfedishin777 (07.09.2021)

----------


## Санчило

> Не хотел ничего говорить, но предел молчанию настал. Диджей за 5 000 руб? Извините, а Вы из Москвы? Если да, то почему Вы ломаете цены? Вы в курсе, что диджей (музыкант) стоит от 10 000руб и выше. 5000руб. стоит прокат аппаратуры. Я мог привезти Вам её - настроить и уехать, а через 6 часов приехать и забрать её. ВОТ ЭТО стоит 5000руб. ну уж никак не работа профессионала 6-8 часов на хорошей аппаратуре. Без обид. Просто достали новички, которые ломают рынок цен. И с каждым днём всё труднее и труднее найти заказчика, лишь потому что есть вот такие - готовые за 5000руб (или как я их называю - "за тарелку супа") работать



Поддерживаю.
За 5000 рублей можно приехать с ноутбуком и поработать как диджей на ГОТОВОМ аппарате.
5000 рублей - прокат аппарата.
Или за 10 000 рублей и выше - полный пакет:диджей с аппаратом.

----------


## makintoshechka

Я всё прекрасно понимаю и знаю цены, но новичкам тоже надо с чего то начинать.Я не могу сразу себя позиционировать как супер тамада с мега опытным диджеем. какое портфолио должна  я показывать клиентам???
Я поэтому сразу и написала, что это на начальном этапе, а дальше будем расти.спасибо за Ваш комментарий.

----------


## Ser18

> Я всё прекрасно понимаю и знаю цены, но новичкам тоже надо с чего то начинать.Я не могу сразу себя позиционировать как супер тамада с мега опытным диджеем. какое портфолио должна я показывать клиентам???


Тогда так и нужно было написать - ИЩУ ЧЕЛОВЕКА, КОТОРЫЙ ХОЧЕТ СТАТЬ ДИДЖЕЕМ. А не ищу диджея. Я например музыкант-диджей. И я не хочу стать диджеем - я уже диджей. И я не считаю, что отданные мною годы (10 лет в этой сфере) могут стоить 5 000руб./выезд. Или если Вы новичок - тогда и говорите - ИЩУ ДИДЖЕЯ С ОПЫТОМ. З/П 15 000 НА ДВОИХ. 5 000 МНЕ И 10 000 ДИДЖЕЮ - вот это будет правильно. Ну да ладно. Это Вам решать. Больше не буду ничего комментировать. Вырвалось. Извините

----------


## Ser18

> Я поэтому сразу и написала, что это на начальном этапе, а дальше будем расти


А если диджей уже прошёл этот начальный этап много лет назад??? :-)

----------


## makintoshechka

Если Вы-диджей с опытом более 10 лет и не считаете, что можете стоить 5000руб., то просто проходите мимо этой темы. Для Вас это не актуально. Но, поверьте, есть ди-джеи(и те, кто хотят ими стать, и те, кто уже стали), которым мое предложение интересно. К ним то я и обращаюсь.
Если Вы считаете, что выделяя БОЛЬШИМИ БУКВАМИ определенные слова, переубедите меня, Вы ошибаетесь.
Удачи!

----------


## tolyanich

Вполне реальное  предложение. Ди-джей без аппаратуры  3000р, с аппаратурой 8000р
Даже те кто "10 лет в этой  сфере" при отсутствии альтернативы ездят и поедут, так что никого не слушайте. Но главное, чтоб Вы понимали, что это заниженная цена и тех  кто согласится работать за  5000 Вы должны лелеять и быть благдарны, а по возможности прибавлять гонорар, уважая этот нелёгкий труд.

----------


## Санчило

Откуда такая уверенность?
Я точно за 5000 даже в Москве не поеду с аппаратом, не то что в Подмосковье.
Про 8000 еще можно говорить, и то только в Москве, при отсутствии других вариантов. :Ha:

----------


## tolyanich

> Откуда такая уверенность?
> Я точно за 5000 даже в Москве не поеду с аппаратом, не то что в Подмосковье.
> Про 8000 еще можно говорить, и то только в Москве, при отсутствии других вариантов.


Подозреваю, что  кроме  Санчило  есть в Москве ещё пара (миллионов:biggrin:)  диджеев и потенциальных диджеев, половина  из  которых поедет :Aga:  Да  и  времена разные бывают, это пока работы  хватает  все мы пальцы гнём:cool:, а голод не тётка, жрать нечего будет  и за  3000 будет врадость. Я помню из Балашихи за  200р гарантии ездил в Жулебино, правда  без аппарата.Поэтому  и говорю реальное  предложение, если действительно  с перспективой роста гонорара:wink:

----------


## Саша

> кроме Санчило есть в Москве ещё пара (миллионов) диджеев и потенциальных диджеев, половина из которых поедет


целиком поддерживаю
со мной поедешь :Pivo:

----------


## Annon

> целиком поддерживаю
> со мной поедешь


Электричка на профилактике...:biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Электричка на профилактике.


у кого где
а моя на ходу:smile:

----------


## tolyanich

> Со мной педешь


Поеду :Aga: :biggrin:
А по теме.. Мы как вокальный дуэт+озвучивание программы тамады, наш аппарат ..иногда ездим за 15000 Получается  7500 на рыло. А ди-джей стоит  8-10 тыс. Среднестатистический аппарат свадебного диджея стоит дешевле чем  например один только пульт диннакорд, на  которых работает добрая половина   музыкантов Москвы.  Какие  из этого выводы? ИМХО цены на ди-джеев завышены

----------


## Санчило

> А по теме.. Мы как вокальный дуэт+озвучивание программы тамады, наш аппарат ..иногда ездим за 15000 Получается  7500 на рыло. А ди-джей стоит  8-10 тыс. Среднестатистический аппарат свадебного диджея стоит дешевле чем  например один только пульт диннакорд, на  которых работает добрая половина   музыкантов Москвы.  Какие  из этого выводы? ИМХО цены на ди-джеев завышены


Толяныч, это не ди-джеи завышены, а вы занижены, за дуэт не меньше 20 надо брать, а по-хорошему - 25.
Пульт динакорд - не панацея, если акустика - беренджер)), к тому же цена на него навернута за бренд, ИМХО. Работал на динакорде, пульт хороший, спору нет, но вот вспоминаю, как лет 7 назад на югах мы с напарником решили убрать Мэйки пульт и купили АлиенХит здоровый... помню б/у был косарей за 40, еще не "китаец"... вот это было потрясение! Вот это мясо пошло на звуке, а плотняк какой! Мэйки что мыльница показался... Да еще когда где-то 4 Квт звука RCF... 
Вот вспоминаю те времена.
Так вот пою щас иногда на динакорде у знакомых - скажу, что тот АлиенХит его бы порвал по параметрам. И обработки там поинтересней.

Про диджееев могу сказать, что существует профанация профессии. То есть когда вчерашний официант купил акустику без света и без стоек, купил 10 МП3 дисков, скинул их в ноут и решил стать диджеем - вот это и есть косяк.

А потом он приезжает на свадьбу, крутит фоном грустнейшую инструменталку типа заунывного сакса, от которой все хотят спать, или наоборот какие-то песни (фоном), тупо не понимая даже, что надо середину что-ль вырезать на пульте... чтоб ведущего слышно было:biggrin: ... или вообще звук вырубает на разговоре ведущего и создает из него непередаваемое ощущение человека, вещающего в полной тишине... а это всего лишь начальные нюансы, что говорить про остальное...  :Jopa: 

А вообще я думаю, что и диджеи и вокалисты должны стоить правильных денег. То есть диджей за 5000 - это неправильные деньги. Как и дуэт за 15000.

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч, это не ди-джеи завышены, а вы занижены,


Заранее знал что будет  такой ответ:biggrin: и в принципе согласен, но




> за дуэт не меньше 20 надо брать, а по-хорошему - 25


По хорошему и берём 25, но брать  можно только   тогда  когда  дают. Не силой же отбирать:biggrin: 

Речь о том   как заказчики оценивают  услуги музыкантов и ди-джеев, а не о том  как мы сами себя оцениваем

----------


## tolyanich

> Пульт динакорд - не панацея, если акустика - беренджер)), к тому же цена на него навернута за бренд,


Кто говорил что панацея?  Но ты Санчило не понял ход моих мыслей, и ушёл от сути темы. Речь о затратах и о том, что аппаратура  среднестатистического диджея в 3-4 раза дешевле чем у музыкантов , я уже не говорю о том, что кнопки нажимать не петь.



> АлиенХит его бы порвал по параметрам. И обработки там поинтересней.


 Лично мне не нужно поинтересней, мне нужно  чтобы звучало качественно, работать было легко и долго не ломалось. Коробки от касио тоже смотрятся интересней ,чем у  профессиональных коргов :wink:И не разу  не видел диджеев  с пультами Allen&Heath. В лучшем случае  как раз Berenger :Aga: 



> А вообще я думаю, что и диджеи и вокалисты должны стоить правильных денег. То есть диджей за 5000 - это неправильные деньги. Как и дуэт за 15000.


Это конечно да, но в идеале. А ещё  есть учитля, доярки, медсёстры,дворники,грузчики и т.д. которые должны  стоить правильных денег ( за  месяц получают чуть больше чем диджей за банкет) Моя мысль была  о том, что работа  ди-джея должна стоить меньше чем работа  ди-джея вокалиста или  работа музыканта. А в каких это выражается цифрах  вопрос другой

----------


## Санчило

> Моя мысль была  о том, что работа  ди-джея должна стоить меньше чем работа  ди-джея вокалиста или  работа музыканта. А в каких это выражается цифрах  вопрос другой


Я с этим и не спорю.
Диджей 10, дуэт 25 - и всем хорошо.
Ну, а если не получается за 25 - при чем здесь цена диджея?
Продавайте себя дороже.

А демпинговать диджея из-за того, что за дуэт не платят как надо платить - нехорошо :mad:
А то люди будут в тему заходить, читать, и думать - айяйяй, какие нехорошие диджеи, оказывается, у них пульт не Динакорд, надо им урезать гонорары...:eek:


ПыСы: наблюдение из жизни - бомбила на шестерке возле метро берет бабла больше, чем частник на хорошей иномарке. :Vah:  о цене машины не думает.

----------


## tolyanich

> А демпинговать диджея из-за того, что за дуэт не платят как надо платить - нехорошо


 Причём тут демпинг? Санчило, почитай значение этого  слова.:biggrin: Я говорю о искажённых понятиях заказчика который лучше возьмёт  за 10 тыс диджея с китайским аппаратом, чем музыкантов с фирменныой аппаратурой за 15. На  сегодняшний день  цены формирует заказчик (спрос рождает предложение)




> наблюдение из жизни - бомбила на шестерке возле метро берет бабла больше, чем частник на хорошей иномарке.


Хорошо  подметил . Диджеи - это  бомбилы  на  шестёрках  :Aga:   Только  к  чему это сказано? Развивай мысль:wink: Могу другой  пример привести. Видеооператор с недорогой камерой  стоит  15000, с дорогой 3000. Какая ситуация более правильная с бомбилами или  с видеооператорами?




> оказывается, у них пульт не Динакорд, надо им урезать гонорары


Не нужно передёргивать.   Речь была не о урезании гонораров, а о неправильной , несправедливой  оценке   параметров цена-качество и финансовых затрат и трудозатрат  диджеев и музыкантов. А  ты  всё   про прибавить убавить урезать ...:biggrin: 


Повторюсь для  невнимательных : 


> А в каких это выражается цифрах вопрос другой


PS:
Может ты как ди-джей  боишься , что  кто-то  здесь прочитает и узнает на чём работают диджеи  и цена  упадёт?:biggrin:

----------


## Санчило

Нет, не боюсь, работа есть, слава Богу, и побольше 10 бывает))
Основная мысль моя такая - хороший музыкант будет отстаивать позиции своих больших гонораров, а не смотреть на соседа.
Я давно в этой сфере, сам лабух кабацкий, сейчас в основном диджею по разным причинам, и моя позиция такая - и диджею платите нормально,и музыкантам-вокалистам соответственно нормально.
А ТОляныч говорит - цитирую -"ИМХО цены на ди-джеев завышены". 
Это есть конкретное высказывание против диджеев и их заработка.

Вопрос - Толяныч, к чему все это?
Кому тут диджеи дорогу перешли?
Дуэтам? Продавайте себя дороже, ребята, есть продакшн, обратите на него внимание. Я знаю дуэт, который продает себя за 25 за редким исключением, певица крута, вокалист нет. 
Вопрос - почему они это могут? 
Ответ - потому что МОГУТ.
Диджей за 10 - правильная цена. Выше тоже правильно)) Ниже - смотря какой день и т.д. и т.п. 5000 - неправильная цена.

----------


## tolyanich

> Вопрос - Толяныч, к чему все это?


К тому, чтоб  пальцы здесь не гнули:biggrin: 
Санчило, снова  к цифрам привязался:biggrin:
Продолжая игнорировать  фразу   *"А в каких это выражается цифрах вопрос другой"* Ладно, давай о цифрах.Повторюсь ещё раз:Ди-джей с ноутбуком  и китайскими колонками не стоит 10000, как не стоит 10 тыс. фотограф с  мыльницей. Так  же  как  бомбила  на   шестёрке не стоит как лимузин. Но  фотограф с мыльницей или бомбила на шестёрке не могут себя продать по ценам проф. фотографа и лимузина и поэтому  не находятсяся  в конкуренции  с лимузинами и проф фотографами  ,  а  ди-джеи могут  . Потому, что даже несмотря на то, что они своих денег не стоят, они  дешевле  ,чем музыканты и невольно находятся в статусе демпингующих по отношению  к музыкантам(болеее никая цена засчёт более низкого качества)Это  к  вопросу "Кому тут диджеи дорогу перешли? " Всем музыкантам перешли:biggrin: И виноваты  в этом не ди-джеи , а низкий уровень запросов  современного заказчика. Многим по большому счёту качество пофиг,лишь бы бУхало что-нибудь и тем более пофиг  китайская  будет аппаратура  или американская.Лимузин от шестёрки проще отличить:wink::biggrin:



> Дуэтам? Продавайте себя дороже, ребята, есть продакшн, обратите на него внимание. Я знаю дуэт, который продает себя за 25 за редким исключением, певица крута, вокалист нет. 
> Вопрос - почему они это могут?


Санчило, я хорошо знаю рынок малого  шоу-бизнеса . Хорошо знаю спрос и предложения. Если ребята продают себя за   25, рад за них, но сомневаюсь, что они отработали за лето 29 банкетов как мы.  Потому, что не смотря на то, что мы тоже иногда работаем за 25, мы и за 15 можем поехать не понтуясь и не загибая пальцы:cool:  Бюджеты у людей разные бывают и в  основном люди ищут подешевле и это реальность. А то что все мы оцениваем себя выше, чем рынок, это понятно.Оценивая предложения других музыкантов считаю, что  у нас средние цены. На  сегодн. день это  3-3,5т.р.-час работы. С октября планируем поднять до 4.

----------


## marry

*makintoshechka*,
 Мы берём хорошую аппаратуру в прокат за 1500р полный комплект. 
 Если вам очень надо, могу узнать контакты, многие коллективы берут там звуковое оборудование, если есть машинка, то диджей может и дешевле обойтись 5000р))). 

Диджей с аппаратурой действительно стоит 7-8 тыс.руб за 6-8 часов работы. 

Супер мегапрофессиональный с вертушками и со световым оборудованием стоит 10 тыс. руб, но на свадьбах это практически никому не надо.

Действительно люди сейчас зарабатывают меньше, чем раньше и не все могут столько платить, так что сейчас реально найти профессионалов за любую цену.

Все когда-то начинали, мы и до сих совершенствуемся.
Кто ищет, тот найдёт, желаю удачи!

----------


## marry

Ха, кстати есть такие певцы и диджеи , которым хочется заплатить, чтоб они не пели и не играли, а гонорары у них ого-го:biggrin: и притензий к заказчикам выше крыши))
Мача и Алекс не о вас  :Ha: .

----------


## marry

*Санчило*,
 Чё-то тебя прорвало млин))))))))))) Те так от меня ведущая и не позвонила?

----------


## tolyanich

> сейчас реально найти профессионалов за любую цену.


За любую более-менее адекватную :Aga: 





> Санчило,Чё-то тебя прорвало млин


Чё-то нас обоих прорвало. Просто тема актуальная, вот и нафлудили   :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Саша

> Мы берём хорошую аппаратуру в прокат за 1500р полный комплект.


смешно однако
за такую цену и оказывается хорошая 
интересно узнать названия комплектации

----------


## marry

*Саша*,
 Я в этом не бум-бум...только знаю, что пульт YAMAHA ))
 А колонки хорошие :Ok: 
 Я ж ещё и пою. Я сама была в шоке когда узнала цену)))
 Был у меня диджей со своей аппаратурой  за 7 т.р так больше его не беру, звук, как в тазик, стыдно перед людьми было. Короче через всё прошли))

----------


## marry

Меня удивляют мужчины, зачем так набрасываться на ДЕВУШКУ и объяснять что-либо в такой грубой форме. Все когда начали, это естественно, что она не знает многих нюансов ... будьте добрее.

----------


## marry

> Откуда такая уверенность?
> Я точно за 5000 даже в Москве не поеду с аппаратом, не то что в Подмосковье.
> Про 8000 еще можно говорить, и то только в Москве, при отсутствии других вариантов.


Потому, что у тя тачки нет:biggrin: 

Ser18,
Кто за 5000 не поедет?:biggrin: Или это мне такие скидки :biggrin:

----------


## repin-a

> И не разу  не видел диджеев  с пультами Allen&Heath


У меня Zed12fx. Знаю, что и многие музыканты на таком работают. В ближайшем плане Zx5, чуть поздней Q1212. А поскольку ставки у нас ниже, хороший аппарат собрать получается дольше...:frown:А в целом, согласен, что музыканты должны получать значительно больше.
*tolyanich*, Спасибо за консультацию по Электровозам. Одна ручка - это настолько критично, что постоянно про неё вспоминаешь?

----------


## tolyanich

> А поскольку ставки у нас ниже, хороший аппарат собрать получается дольше.


Так  ведь  получается, что не ниже. Ди-джей один 10 музыканты  вдоём 20. Другой  вопрос, что  музыканты  могут скинуться.




> Одна ручка - это настолько критично, что постоянно про неё вспоминаешь?


 Постоянно напрягает  слегка, но  удовоьствие от звука компенсирует. Как альтернативный  вариант  можешь посмотреть динакорд

----------


## repin-a

*tolyanich*,
Спасибо! Про то, что ставки ниже, я имел ввиду не в сравнении с музыкантами, а регионально, меньше, чем в столице.:rolleyes:
А Динакорд дороже,тяжелее и ручка тоже одна.:smile:

----------


## marry

А вообще настоящие диджеи...свадебных диджеев называют фонщиками))) и очень их это обижает, что те себя считают диджеями...ведь  свадебный "диджей" только нажимает кнопочки на ноутбуке, а не играет и вообще не считают это за какой-то труд.

----------


## repin-a

*marry*,
Ну, ты же не возьмёшь с собой на свадьбу супер классного клубного DJ? Тем более, он сам не пойдёт...Люди просто не знают - ЧТО играть?! Тем более, сейчас, на свадьбе, главнее не Танцпол, а атмосфера и подзвучки для ведущей и поздравлений. Интересно, клубный DJ за этим следит?

----------


## marry

*repin-a*,
 А при чём тут , что я возьму? :rolleyes:Бывают свадьбы другого уровня, где я возьму супер классного диджея, ну обычно этого не требуется. Я говорю, о том, что диджеи этих людей не считают диджеями, есть какое-то другое название....А народу внушили, что это диджей))

----------


## tolyanich

> и ручка тоже одна.


 :Vah: 




> Ну, ты же не возьмёшь с собой на свадьбу супер классного клубного DJ?


Пользы как если Шумахера  посадить на трактор вспахивать огород:biggrin:

----------


## repin-a

> есть какое-то другое название


Ага, согласен, тут ошибка в терминологии. Наверное лучше что-то вроде-звукооператор.

----------


## tolyanich

> звукооператор


 :Aga: 
Или звукооформитель, или для  солидности звукорежиссёр:cool::biggrin:

----------


## repin-a

Вспомнил пример удачного совмещения-Александр(Swinging).

----------


## marry

*tolyanich*,
 Во! Толяныч, точно, звукооформитель больше подходит. А то фонщик, обидно....диджей, громко сказанно....а звукооформитель , то что надо))))

----------


## repin-a

*tolyanich*,
*marry*,
Видеооператоры называют себя видеографы, может и здесь извратиться:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Видеооператоры называют себя видеографы


Многим больше подходит  видео -грАфы:biggrin:

----------


## skomorox

Загнобили вы тут ди-джеев полностью, теперь за графов принялись?:biggrin: Революционеры, блин!:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Загнобили вы тут ди-джеев полностью


 Да ладно. Это музыкантов загнобили за последние 10 лет.:smile:

----------


## marry

> Да ладно. Это музыкантов загнобили за последние 10 лет.:smile:


Многие музыканты сами себя загнобили.:smile:

----------


## Санчило

Загнобили и музыкантов, и звукооформителей.:eek: :Vah: 
Возможно, слово "диск-жокей" более подойдет?
... Во, блин. Чо то сразу вспомнил Минаева...
"Вы готовы пойти со мной!", помнится, он пел :biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> Многие музыканты сами себя загнобили.


Это которые за тарелку супа?

----------


## marry

*tolyanich*,
 Совершенно верно.

----------


## denisfedishin777

Спасибо Уважаемый !!!!!! Лучше и не скажешь ))))))

----------

